# ClassicTone Transformers?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all. I see Ken Watts is selling ClassicTone iron now. Has anyone had any experience with them? I'm looking at a couple of builds in the near future & I'm wondering if these might be a good alternative at a lower cost.


----------



## Shandog (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm building a 2204 right now and have the package deal from them for it. From all the guys I know from Metroamp that have used them say its fantastic quality and awesome pricing.
I'm new here, how do I post pics?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool. I may give them a try in at least one of the builds I have on the radar.

There's a thread about posting pics. Probably in the new user forum or one of the ones in that section. Basically most of us host the pics & whatnot on other sites & link them here. I use Photobucket myself.


----------

